# Snapping Monster......16" rhom



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All these pics were from last night. He was very pissed off and was snapping all over the place. Here are a few pics I got that somewhat show how bad this dude is. Sorry the pics are dark, i was sitting in a chair about 4 feet away.

First one...Shows a little teeth.









Next, a little more.









Lastly, the money shot...


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Woa, that are some nice pics big mouth on that big fish.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

KICKASS!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

that last picture is tryly amazing, great shot
that mouth on that thing is huge, and the 
teeth


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

here is a type for the fish that will be entering that tank:
"avoid contact with piranhas mouth!"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damned impressive looking fish.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

how much this rhom cost?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey, stick your hand in his mouth and see if it fits









Look at the jaws on that thing.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

why do you tease use like that,







man every time I see your piranha I want it even more


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> how much this rhom cost?


 Not for sale


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

how big was he when you got him? and how much was he?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that guy has a freaking huge mouth. your rhom continues to impress me G.G. great pics!!

Joe


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet pics of your monster GG.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm














that is an Awesome Mammoth Beast....








I would hate to get my hand caught in that giant's mouth...








Great looking Rhom Gurke...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that is a HUGE monster. Those are some razor sharp teeth!!! nice pics. i wish my p would pose for the cam like that!

Oburi


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm Speechless!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you got the shot!!! awesome man :nod: those bolders in your tank can fit in this monsters mouth







thanks for sharing this pic


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am back for more :laugh:














you should get that guy one of those huge dog bones to play with


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

All I have to say is POTM


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> i am back for more :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YEAH


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You´re very lucky to have this real monster...







!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

he looks like me when I saw that 3rd pic

wow!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

when you first got him how much did you pay for him if you dont mind be asking ? becuase where i live in surrey bc canada they cost about 200 bucks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> when you first got him how much did you pay for him if you dont mind be asking ? becuase where i live in surrey bc canada they cost about 200 bucks


 I traded some fish for him. but if you find one this size for 200.00 you should jump all over it after you clean up the mess from jizzing on yourself.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

That is one fierce looking Rhom and also a great shot. I love the seeing the teeth in that last shot......really amazing. I hope my Rhom ends up looking like that someday.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

that last pic is scary as hell, what a powerful jaw!!!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Speechless...








Awesome pics, show-off









btw: is this monster big enough to sever your hand at the wrist, like they say about rhoms in the Wolves of the Water documentary?
Would you please give it a try: I'm really curious about this...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fuckin sweet


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

WOW congratulations on this outstanding specimen. Now I know why they are meant to be solitary.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw: is this monster big enough to sever your hand at the wrist, like they say about rhoms in the Wolves of the Water documentary?
> Would you please give it a try: I'm really curious about this...

















Wait until he gets a few beers in him. He'll do it!

These pics don't do that trap justice. He could lopp a phone pole in half with those jaws. Truly amazing.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

AWSOME....what else is there to say?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

that is F#^&ing awesome


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So a fish opens his mouth, whats all the hype about


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So a fish opens his mouth, whats all the hype about


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im envious Jeff!!!







Great and badass pic man!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys.....Karen







:smile:


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Thanks guys.....Karen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol... don't mind her, shes on the site to chit chat on the lounge and doesn't even own a tank nor less a fish :laugh:

You have an awesome rhom there


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingKong said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.....Karen
> ...


 Goes to prove how much you know about me









Jeff, what did I tell you about your offers


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

KingKong said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.....Karen
> ...












Awesome fish


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

x-J-x said:


>


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

wow jeff what a beast u got there, ever since those pic's people been calling all day looking for a bad ass like yours, and guess what i got some on the way :rasp: .

NOT AS BIG THO









People i have 6 coming :nod: at 12" to 14" if interested let me know

12" $350
14" $550
8"-9" $125

also some black diamond rhoms already here check them out on my site


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!poke him a few times with your finger next time this happens......








gotta get a pic of him eating though....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

here phishiie phishiie said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!poke him a few times with your finger next time this happens......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I posted some:
eating smelt


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

very nice gg im just amazed


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

grosse-

that is truly an insane fish...I have never seen such a badass RHOM in my life!! well done man!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

in the words of the nature boy.......WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Daaamn that's a fuckin beast...i'm speechless


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG.. its GodzIlla!.........


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow baddass!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

how I envy thee, that is one bad ass fish, what would you say the life span left on him is?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> how I envy thee, that is one bad ass fish, what would you say the life span left on him is?


 No Idea. I think he is an older fish but he is very active and eats great so I am not too worried about it. I was much more cautious when I first got him because his color was pretty poor but he is looking great.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

badass fish!!







Its 200 for a baby rhom here...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

amazing rhom GG you must be proud
dixon


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

would not want to put your finger in there ouch where did it go


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow ,Sweet.
Whats size Tank is He In ..


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

peace!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

WOW.. hang on gotta wipe drool off keyboard !!! that is a wicked looking rhom , is it a highback , hope so coz im getting one soon but no where near that size, one day i want my rhom to be just like yours !!!


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

That guy is bloody huge..
how long did you have him? and what size did you get him at?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

he is in a 125 and I have had him for something like 4 months....Once they hit this size I dont think they grow in the home aquarium any more.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow!! He's certainly is a monster!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

That is an awesome pi!






















What was he so mad about?????


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

WHAT A FISH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT DO YOU FEED THAT THING CATS AND DOGS


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

NEED TO POST A VIDEO OF HIM EATING


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke,

I he an exciting and/or entertaining fish? Being solitary, is he worth it? Will he eat a mouse or slay large feeders?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he is a great fish. He is active but I dont feed him live foods. There are a bunch of small fish in his tank and he will get a bug up his ass and rush them sometimes but usually he just cruses his tank. I think he is well worth it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome pics Jeff!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dont forget, if you ever want to sell him let me know!!!!


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

How the hell did you transport that monster?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mahoney said:


> How the hell did you transport that monster?


 I used a large rubbermaid container. I think it holds about 30 gallons, probably had it filled with around 20 gallons of water. It was about a 6 hour drive so I used a battery operated pump with him. The worst was moving him from one tank to his new tank...


----------

